# need more muscle



## wolomike (Jul 16, 2004)

hi everyone,   im new here,  next week (7-19-04) i will be starting to go back to the gym,  i need to bulk up..  I use to go to the gym to tone up  but now i want to build muscle,   anyone have  any  good tips?  i think i do eat right,  I have 4 or 5 small healthy meals a day, 

i am a week person  and i know in time i will get stronger..  these are the days that i plan on lifting.. but i may change them...

sun- off
monday- arms, upper leg
tuesday- chest and back
wed- calves and biceps, abs
thu- off
thurs- upper body
fri- lower body
sat- middle body

is this a good workout?   warm up i try to do 2 or 3 sets of 10 light or med weights, then i try to do 3 to 5 sets of 20, heavy weights.   i will give more detail once i do go back to the gym.

 

last i knew of my max was about....

bench: 120 lb
bicep curl: 30 lb barbells
leg press: 200 lb
hamstring curl: 50 lb


body size: as of 7-16-2004
height: 5 ' 9 "
weight: 140 lb

biceps: 11"
chest: 34 "
waist: 29 "
upper leg: 21" 
calves: 14.5 "

 


as you can tell i need some help with my workout and my body.  if anyone has questions feel free to ask me anything..



thank you,
  mike  

PS:  sorry about my spelling..


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 16, 2004)

Mike, 

Congrats on taking the steps you have in building your body.  If you haven't done so I suggest reading the stickies at the first of each forum. they should answer a lot of your questions in re: diet ,worout outs, supplements etc . 

Good luck !


----------



## Monolith (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah, reading the stickied threads in the various forums is a must.

 And if you can post what a typical days meals look like in the nutrition forum, we can help you improve it.

 Good luck.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome.

A good website to check out with be the AST website. www.ast-ss.com They have a good workout program that you can follow which is especially good for gaining strength and adding mass called MAX-OT. They also have areas you can go on the site that you can plug in your ht/wt and bodytype, and get a good figure on how many caloires you need per day and how to break them down into how much protein/carbs/fat you will need to intake.  Beware that they advocate VERY high protein consumption (usually about 2g per pound of bodyweight), so if you cant get that much protein, youll need to make up for whatever you dont get in protein, in some form of healthy carb calories.

You can also do a forum search in training/diet, and other areas to get some ideas, suggestions and information. 

One thing I can say is, get ready to EAT. 

Good Training.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 16, 2004)

Increase Your Caloric Intake, Plenty Of High Quality Protein, Mono And Polyunsaturated Fats (omega 3,6,9 Fatty Acids) And High Fibrous Carbs.. Stay Away From   Sugar... Eat


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2004)

wolomike said:
			
		

> is this a good workout?   warm up i try to do 2 or 3 sets of 10 light or med weights, then i try to do 3 to 5 sets of 20, heavy weights.   i will give more detail once i do go back to the gym.



More educated peeps will give you advice, but I think you may want to keep the warmup sets to 1 or 2 ... and keep the reps down in the 8-12 range.  

Good luck.  After reading the stickies and applying what you've learned, gaining weight properly and at a slow and steady rate shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## wolomike (Jul 16, 2004)

thank you everyone,  I will loook into all the info that you all gave me.  

again thank you
mike


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 29, 2005)

sun- off
monday- arms, upper leg
tuesday- chest and back
wed- calves and biceps, abs
thu- off
thurs- upper body
fri- lower body
sat- middle body


Your training split is all wrong and it is too much too early for you to be blunt.


Do something like this:

Monday: chest and triceps
Tuesday:back and biceps
Wednesdayff
Thursday: Shoulders
Friday: Legs
and relax on the weekend


You will grow faster with this routine at your current stage.

2 to 3 warm-up sets? no 2 maximum!

i do 1 warm-up set then i go thrash the weights.


Forget about hamstring curl and bicep curling.

Just don;t be afriad of compound movements- comon get stuck in with deadlifts and squats, military press, barbell rows etc!
Even if you start off deadlifting something crap like 150lbs max it doesn;t matter - I used to be a weakling too!


When i first started weighttraining i was 105lbs at 5'4" LOL i was skin and bones.
After a year of compound movements i am now up to 130lbs all lean gain woohoo  consistency is key in this game.

I was as weak as shit when i started my max deadlift was 154lbs (now it is 275lbs) my max squat was 132lbs, LOL! (now 275lbs) and my bench was 66lbs hehe (now 154lbs for reps).

So keep at it man.

I wish you the best of luck


----------

